# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Lập trình >  Giúp em về Master Page trong ASP.Net

## akakavn

em tạo trang master có hình ảnh trên đó, xong em add trang mới kế thừa từ trang master, nhưng sao lúc chạy thì nó hok thấy mấy hình đó (chỉ hiện dấu x ngay hình đó), nhưng bên design thì vẫn thấy hình. xin giúp em với. em cảm ơn!!!![img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## huudatfee

*em gà quá!!!!*

thì ra là em để mấy cái hình trong app_data (hok cùng cấp với trang master). hy vọng các bạn sẽ hok gà như em. hihi :lick:.

----------

